# Must watch



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=904924859546640


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I've never seen that before - amazing! The intelligence to use a feather end as a scratching tool - astonishing! That's how our intelligence started - perhaps we are seeing the beginning of competition evolving! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

After all the impressive things I have seen and learnt with my own birds over the years (mainly my lovebirds which are one of the smallest of parrot species), I no longer underestimate a parrot's intelligence and all the potential within them. 

It's great to see that parrot making use of an utensil for his/her own benefit, thanks for sharing the cute video, Niamh!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow- that's brilliant!

I need to get myself one of those-- LOL.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahh now that's the spot. That is so cute. I was never in doubt about how smart parrots are, not after seeing how my George (Cockatoo) can open clips and unscrew nuts.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow, isn't that something??*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome birdie!! That was amazing!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow,that's amazing! What a smart bird! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

Woaaah. That's amazing! Sometimes I really do forget how smart parrots are


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I read about this in a book I have about parrots, they're amazing, aren't they?


----------



## MascaraRabbit (Jun 6, 2015)

I love amazon parrots ! They are fantastic talkers and are super intelligent. But my goodness can they pack a bite.


----------

